# adern im auge



## - carnage - (26. Februar 2002)

hi there,
kann mir jmd. sagen wie ich die adern eines augapfens hinbekomme, ohne eine textur zu verwenden. das würde meinem bild den letzten schliff geben... 
besten dank schon mal.


----------



## - carnage - (27. Februar 2002)

*adern...*

hat sich erledigt, da ich einfach das nahliegenste gemacht habe. 
-eingezeichnet und ein bisschen mit dem weichzeichner rumgespielt.


----------



## braindad (27. Februar 2002)

*Re: adern...*



> _Original geschrieben von - carnage - _
> *hat sich erledigt, da ich einfach das nahliegenste gemacht habe.
> -eingezeichnet und ein bisschen mit dem weichzeichner rumgespielt. *



wollt gard sagen


----------



## Mythos007 (27. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

lass doch mal dein Ergebnis sehen 

Bis dann dann euuer Mythos


----------



## Hellknight (27. Februar 2002)

Jo das Ergebniss würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Christoph (27. Februar 2002)

das könnte dir weiterhelfen 

das Tut hab ich auch schon xmal gemacht!! das bringt einen weiter!!

cu hochi


----------



## Mythos007 (27. Februar 2002)

=> vielen Dank für den Link super hochi


----------



## Christoph (27. Februar 2002)

gern geschehen!!! postet mal eure versuche!!!

cu hochi


----------



## - carnage - (28. Februar 2002)

jepp, sehr gutes tutorial.


----------

